# Question...



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

could you tell by looks what bloodlines a pit could possibly be? I never knew what carmella was.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Some bloodlines have distinct traits but there's no way to tell without a ped.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

About the only you can tell for sure is maybe twhat type of line it aint. A short, wide, blue bully prob aint garner/jeep blood and a 35 lb package of dynamite aint a RE/Ghotti.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

My little girl was only 65lbs and she was really short and sleek. ( shes the little girl that was stolen from me... I was just curious if you could tell. )


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know what bloodline she ws but I can tell one thing she's a very pretty little girl. I'm so sorry for you loss. I wish you could find her and bring her home.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I still have ppl lookin out for her for me. There are still a few flyers up. And all of the shelters in like a 40 mile radus have pictures of her. and a lost dog card for her. so. lets just hope maybe one day she shows up.


----------



## dragonshade (Feb 3, 2007)

She is pretty....we definately know she was a red-nose. Actually looks a lot like one of my puppies (from litters years ago). (Old family red....down from Bolio, Dibo, and Chinaman ~ on ped. 5 gens back)

It really is crap how people steal these dogs. My female (I lost her this year to bone cancer after 13 years) was stolen not 2 months after I moved to Georgia years ago. They actually broke into the house to get her out of her crate!! Luckily I found out who did it,got her back, and had the f-er locked up. 

Now my new puppy.... her grandsire and granddam were stolen from the owner this past year.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Its so shitty people will do that. I mean, Carmella was my child I still get choked up talking about her. And for someone to just TAKE her from me. Ugh.. I'm not even going to go there ya know.

I'm WAY overly protective with Zildjian. He is never outta my line of site. Unless he is in the back yard running around when im out there.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HAHA I know what you mean..There are a lot of hoodlums around here that show way to much interest in my pits..However Rocky may go quietly but Zues would not, no way no how good luck..He's not agressive but I don't see it happinin...He will stand his ground in that respect...LOL:thumbsup: 

I'm no bloodline expert by any means so don't Quote me on this but the first thing that came to mind was Watchdog.....I could be wrong it's happened before>>>>LOL


----------

